# Note to Self: Get a Sharpie and mark all gear



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Do it now, before you forget. And lock that stuff up too. The lost/found/stolen gear is ridiculous. And now someone lost their lock. Hope you all get your stuff back.


----------

